# firma dvk gmbh



## ffm100 (8 November 2008)

heute morgen kam post von der firma dvk gmbh aus hamburg

informationen zur aktuellen renten ziehung

sie haben gewonnen kostenlos machen sie mit rufen sie an ALLES KOSTENLOS

kennt jemand diese firma ?
im internet ist diese nicht vertreten


ffm100   :wall:


----------



## jupp11 (8 November 2008)

*AW: firma dvk gmbh*



ffm100 schrieb:


> kennt jemand diese firma ?


Nö, aber solcher Müll ist immer wieder im Briefkasten

frag doch mal hier nach: 
Antispam e.V. - Powered by vBulletin
dort gibt es ein extra Forum für gedruckten Spam:
2.4 Postwurfsendungen & Flyer - Antispam e.V.


----------



## bahretal (17 November 2008)

*AW: firma dvk gmbh*

Heute morgen kam Post von sevenOne Intermedia gmbh, kabel eins CRM, Medienallee6, 85774 Unterföhring in Kooperation mit der DVK GmbH

informationen zur aktuellen renten ziehung

sie haben gewonnen kostenlos machen sie mit rufen sie an ALLES KOSTENLOS

[........] das sollte jeder wissen.
Umsonst ist nur der Tot. 

:wall:


----------



## Franziska (17 November 2008)

*AW: firma dvk gmbh*

Das nennt sich "Zuschauer-Mangement" bzw. "Kundenbindung".


> Dialogmarketing mit ProSiebenSat.1 - die erfolgreichen Sendermarken ProSieben, Sat.1, kabel eins und N24 sind aufgrund ihrer hohen Glaubwürdigkeit beim Zuschauer der ideale Absender von gezieltem Empfehlungsmarketing. Denn erfolgreiches Empfehlungsmarketing wirkt wie ein vertrautes Gespräch zwischen zwei Menschen! Die Sendergruppe bietet Kooperationspartnern eine Vielzahl von Dialogkanälen zur Neukundengewinnung, Kundenbindung und Kundenrückgewinnung – angefangen von Direct-Mailing über E-Mailing bis hin zu Telefon- und Mobilemarketing.


Kundenbindung


----------



## Tytus007 (13 Februar 2009)

*AW: firma dvk gmbh*

Hallo,
Ich habe auch diese Post von DVK GmbH Hamburg heute bekommen.
25 Jahre 3333 Euro Monatlich, sogar telefon kostenlos.

Wo ist der Haken?
Hat schon jemand angerufen? Nach was wird man gefragt?
Ist sicherlich was dran, aber was?
Es kann nich sein, dass eine Firma einfach um sonst fast einen Million Euro schenkt.

Gruß,
Tytus


----------



## Bianca33 (7 Mai 2009)

*AW: firma dvk gmbh*

Ich habe ebenfalls Post von der DVK bekommen und auch dort angerufen, da die Nummer ja umsonst war. Nun ja, ich denke, das ist einfach eine super Möglichkeit um an Eure Adressen und auch Telefonnummern heranzukommen. Danach werdet Ihr auf jeden Fall gefragt. Dann erhaltet Ihr sicherlich nach wenigen Tagen jede Menge Werbeanrufe und auch Post. Und zusätzlich versuchen sie Euch zusätzliche Lotterien anzudrehen. Das ist es. Ausserdem "gewinnt" ihr noch eine Reise nach Prag. Dort erhaltet ihr der Aussage der freundlichen Mitarbeiter nach die komplette Reise (vier Tage) und auch Übernachtung und Verpflegung kostenlos, habt ihr also gewonnen laut des Mitarbeiters. Bischen merkwürdig fand ich, dass der Mann, der angeblich in Hamburg arbeitet einen absolut eindeutigen Wienerakzent hat. Tja, ich befürchte, wenn ich diese Reiseunterlagen in den nächsten Tagen erhalte und mich drauf einlassen würde, wäre es eine von den Reisen über die man in Stern-TV usw. berichtet. Mit vielen zusätzlichen Kosten ect. obwohl am Telefon gesagt wird, man hat ausser einer angeblich freiwilligen Stadtrundfahrt keine Kosten. Nun ja.....ich werde mich denke ich nicht darauf einlassen, zumal wir vier Kinder haben und es eh nicht möglich wäre...! Liebe Grüße an Alle und ich hoffe mit meiner Info über dieses Telefonat geholfen zu haben.


----------

